# Price for JD 455



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

I need help on this!!

I found a John Deere 455 Diesel with 765 hours on it and a 54" deck. All is in very clean well taken care of condition ( it is not an all wheel steer) and runs great. Guy wants $4,500 for it and he seems pretty firm on his price. No attachments go with it just tractor and mower. What do you guys think,

PS- owner bought the mower new and is a one owner. Thanks,


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

$4500 is a decent price. Son has one he bought a couple yrs ago and has had no regrets. He paid a sim price. Now has an fel on it and parts to install a rear PTO. Sips fuel. Only down side I've seen is it vibrates pretty bad at certain speed that is very useful so needs to run either faster or slower which isn't always desirable.


----------



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

That's interesting on the vibration, has anyone else had that problem. Thanks,


----------

